# Fluval Roma 200 external filter



## Calzy (12 Mar 2022)

Just need some advice about an external filter for my roma 200. Been looking at the fluval 307/407 for quite some time now as ive been running the fluval u4 that came with the tank a few years ago along side another internal filter which decided to pack up a few months ago. Just wanted to know if the 407 would fit in the cabinet hight wise as the 407 is 47 cm high and the cabinet from base to top is roughly 59cm high. Due to the pipes coming from the top of the 407 im just worried that as they come out the unit they would get squashed at the top of the cabinet. If anyone can confirm it would fit or recommend me any other filters around the same price range that would easily fit the roma 200 cabinet that would be greatly appreciated😊


----------



## John q (12 Mar 2022)

Yes the 407 will fit in the cabinet. The pipes will have a slight bend in them but this has never been an issue for me.  Pictured below is a 407 in a roma 240 cabinet, same height and width as the roma 200 cabinet.







This last picture is deceiving, there's probably 2~3" clearance from top of pipe bend to underside of cabinet.


----------



## Calzy (12 Mar 2022)

Cheers for the reply👍 thats made me feel better knowing it will fit! Just didnt want to buy it and try and cram it in the cabinet and kink the pipes. The roma 240 has the hole at the top of the cabinet doesnt it? The roma 200 has a cut out at the top centre back of the cabinet so hopefully the pipe should have a good route.


----------



## John q (12 Mar 2022)

Calzy said:


> The roma 240 has the hole at the top of the cabinet doesnt it?


Yeah the roma 240 has through tank fittings which creates even more bend in the pipes. If your route is directly through the back I'd imagine the bend will be even less than the above picture shows.


----------



## Calzy (12 Mar 2022)

So as the holes for the filter pipes are under the tank, does the filter come up through the tank itself rather than on the roma 200 they bend over the top of the rim of the tank?


----------



## John q (12 Mar 2022)

Yes the pipes on the 240 connect to the inlet and outlet that go through the tank. That won't affect the 407 fitting in your cabinet though.


----------



## Muso1981 (3 Apr 2022)

Hi, I've got the 407 with the same tank. I had to cut the lid and bend the pipes over the plastic top bit which was a bit of a pain.

What's the cut out at the top centre? I can't see one on mine. I've just got a plastic lip thing running all the way round and two grooves at the back for running the wires down.


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

Don't know if its still required but I have the Fluval Roma 125 which I cut a hole in the side of as shown in the attachment - excuse the mess underneath - but it does work fine an no issues.

Only thing I would add though is when you remove the pipes for general maintenance, keep a towel close by as it tends to overflow a little as you pull the the whole fitting out - not a huge amount, but enough to make a bit of a mess


----------



## Muso1981 (28 Apr 2022)

@Calzy did you ever do this? I've got the 407 and the same tank so I'm interested in hearing how you set this up?

I've got a spraybar in mine which goes across the back of the tank and I made extra holes in it. It used to aimed slightly up at the surface but now I've aimed it down a bit as I've got some Amazonian frogbit in there and they were getting blasted around.


----------



## Calzy (24 May 2022)

@Muso1981 ive ordered it yesterday and its being delivered today so im going to set it up tonight. My plan is to carefully cut out square sections on the rear lid so its able to close flush, i did see the spray bar on amazon and might possibly purchase it in the future but for the time being im going to use the outlet beak supplied, ill post pictures once its set up👍


----------



## Calzy (24 May 2022)

@Prabh_k  nice diy you've done there mate, the roma 200 has a cut out at the back of the cabinet for pipes and cables so im going to route the pipes out the back and over the top. So is that the roma 125 cabinet you've got?


----------



## Prabh_k (9 Jun 2022)

Calzy said:


> @Prabh_k  nice diy you've done there mate, the roma 200 has a cut out at the back of the cabinet for pipes and cables so im going to route the pipes out the back and over the top. So is that the roma 125 cabinet you've got?


Hi Calzy, 

Thank you

Sorry about the late reply - yes indeed I have the 125 - theoretically I could have gone towars the back as well, but I had the tank pretty flush to the wall as well


----------

